

What task / ticket management system do you use? - krob

At the company I work with, we use phabricator, we used to use trac, and our CEO either wants to go back to trac or purchase licenses for Jira. We use phabricator for tickets&#x2F;tasks &amp; liquidplanner for project management. Zend Desk for technical support. Slack for minute-by-minute acknowledgement on technical support w&#x2F; devs &amp; IT remotely.<p>What systems do you use, and what makes it special to you and why do you use it over the others?
======
workoy
You should try [https://www.svyft.com/](https://www.svyft.com/) More here:
[https://medium.com/@svyft/how-a-chatlet-works-in-
svyft-18870...](https://medium.com/@svyft/how-a-chatlet-works-in-
svyft-18870dc8838a)

------
edoceo
Built my own, on top of slack ( and hipchat ). After all others, simple lists
managed simple ways.

